# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل نصب sql server 2008 در ویندوز 7

## baran_2005

سلام
sql server 2008 را در ویندوز xp,vista بدون مشکل نصب کردم ولی در ویندوز 7 دارای خطاهایی است که در تصویر ضمیمه وجود دارد . نسخه های مختلف sql 2008 نصب کردم در همه اونها این اتفاق میافتد . برای رفع مشکل چکار میتونم انجام بدم ؟

----------


## mehran_sh_t

در حالت run as administrator اجرا می کنید setup رو؟

----------


## baran_2005

> در حالت run as administrator اجرا می کنید setup رو؟


در حالت run as administrator اجرا میکنم

----------


## ce_safdari

من با این مشکل مواجه شده ام، نرم افزار من چند تا فایل rar بود که دانلود کرده بودم  فقط فایل 6 مونده بود که دوباره iso  رو ساختم با نرم افزار demon مشکلم حل شد، من  2008 رو روی ویندوز 7 نصب کردم مشکلی هم نداشت شما هم من پیشنهاد می کنم از sql 2008 r2 استفاده کنید.در نهایت به نظرمن فکر کنم فایلتون(DVD) مشکل داره

----------


## m-ebrahimi

سلام ، هم از مجموعه کینگ و هم دانلودی تست شده اما این خطاها همچنان ادامه داره

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

من روی ویندوز سون 64 بیتی بدون مشکل نصب کردم
البته اول ویژوال استادیو رو حذف کردم

----------


## salehi-ali

سلام . هنگام نصب قسمت  FEature selection 
در این پنجره select all انتخاب کنید.

----------


## samadblaj

*سلام امروز میخواستم sql نصب کنم نصب نشد. دلیلش کامپوننت های نصب شده  visual studeio #c بود visual studio رو حذف کردم دوباره sql رو نصب کردم که موفقیت امیز بود.

*

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام من ویندوزseven ultimate دارم و ویژوال استادیو 2008و2010 نصب دارم
در نصب اسکیوال سرورMicrosoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Enterprise Edition  با خطایی که ضمیمه کردم مواجه شدم.
آیا ورژنی که نصب کرم مناسبه هست؟و اینکه آیا حتما باید ویژوال استادیوهامو حذف کنم تا نصب بشه یا میشه کاری کرد نصب بشه؟
مرسی ممنونم

----------


## samadblaj

> سلام من ویندوزseven ultimate دارم و ویژوال استادیو 2008و2010 نصب دارم
> در نصب اسکیوال سرورMicrosoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Enterprise Edition  با خطایی که ضمیمه کردم مواجه شدم.
> آیا ورژنی که نصب کرم مناسبه هست؟و اینکه آیا حتما باید ویژوال استادیوهامو حذف کنم تا نصب بشه یا میشه کاری کرد نصب بشه؟
> مرسی ممنونم


*سلام يا بايد با نرم افزار هاي uninstall تمامي ابزار هاي ويژوال استوديو رو حذف كنيد يا دوباره ويندوز نصب كنيد چون به هيچ عنوان sql قادر به نصب نيست اين خطا ها رو كه گذاشتيد ميده.
موفق باشيد*

----------


## h.alizadeh

یعنی چی با اد /ریمو نمیشه؟

----------


## M_CH1371

اول ارور میده >عکس1<
اخر نصب ارور میده >عکس 2<
sql 2008 ویندوز 7

----------


## askar98

سلام من ویندوز 7دارم موقع نصب اسکیوال 2008 این خطا رو میده تو عکس معلومه ویژوال استدیو نصب نکردم کسی میتونه جواب بده مرسیUntitled.jpg

----------


## ce_safdari

فکر می کنم با این دو لینک مشکلتون برطرف بشه..

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...n-media-folder

http://beyondrelational.com/modules/...ath-names.aspx

----------

